# Is this an ammonia free hair colour???



## Pink (3 Mar 2012)

Hair colour paraben and ammonia free?
Hi,

I've been looking for a less harmful way of colouring damagd hair (post chemotherapy)

I've heard about the loreal iNOA colour, after a quick google search it seems that there is actually ammonia in this product according to a lot of reports. It shows this clearly on the label (according to some websites)
Does anyone know if this it actually true?

I've seen this other product 'Organic colour systems' is certified organic 100% ammonia free etc etc. 
Problem is I cant seem to find a hairdresser that uses this anywhere in my area (LouthMeath)

Anyone any advice on either product?.....


----------



## Mrs. Doyle (3 Mar 2012)

Hi,

Sorry to hear that you have been ill and hope you feeling better now 

I have eczema on my scalp for many years now and use a desensitiser.  I usually get it through a hairdressers and they order it from a wholesalers.  It stops the hair colour burning my scalp.  You just mix it in with the colour.  This might be one option open to you.

Some of the health food shops have ammonia free hair colours.

I've never heard of hairdressers who use the ammonia free colours.  I have heard in the past that they don't work as well as ordinary hair colours because they don't have the ammonia.  I had considered the ammonia free colours myself when I first got the eczema on my scalp.

Most hairdressers will only use their own colours mainly because they are tried and tested.  They would probably be worried about someone developing an allergy between colours.  Most of the instructions for applying the colours will say that a 48 hour colour test should be done before each application in case of allergy although I certainly don't know anyone who does this.

Just wondering would a visit to a trichologist help?  They may be able to give some advice.


----------



## Smashbox (7 Mar 2012)

Thanks for this discussion. My mother recently finished cancer treatment, and her hair is growing back grey.. shes mad to recolour it but didn't want to chance it. I had planned to post asking about ammonia free colours so this is great, thanks again!


----------



## Armada (7 Mar 2012)

I can recommend Schwarkopf Igora Senea (Salon). This is the first professional colour range that is recommended by world dermatologists. Launched in May 2011, this product is ammonia and paraben free.

For first time colour application on virgin hair growth after treatment, please do not try colouring at home. Schwarzkopf Professional will give you salons stocking this product if you ring them on 01 4046424. Skin tests will apply.

From experience, health store products are unreliable and vary from product to product. Most still have some form of oxident. IMHO , Allergies are far more common with "organic type" colourants that in normal products as the ingredients are very intense.   A professional Salon will always skin test.


----------



## gipimann (7 Mar 2012)

I saw a website with the INOA ammonia/non-ammonia claim on it - funnily enough it was selling another organic hair colour product!

I have used regular shop-bought hair colours in the past, but found that I was getting very sensitive to them.   Went to a salon and used the INOA product.  It certainly didn't smell of ammonia like other products, I found it very gentle on my hair and I had no reaction to it.  The colour lasted just as long as any I've used.


----------



## cinders55 (15 Mar 2012)

My Mum had the same experience some years ago and she was advised not to colour her hair again.   It grew back grey but it was actually beautiful on her and surprisingly youthful looking.   She kept it short and well styled and really looked lovely.   You are all probably much younger than she was and a colour is important but it's nice to know that if it doesn't work out well, the grey can look better than you might think.   The best of luck to you.


----------

